

Which books for TOEFL can you recommend? - ermolushka

I&#x27;m going to pass TOEFL but there are a lot of student books. Can you advice something really good?
======
fidz
What kind of TOEFL exam you will take? IBT? ITP? Those exams have different
target and different type of tests. In my local, there are two types: IBT and
ITP. The ITP is the easiest one, but it is no more recommended (since most
graduate school need TOEFL IBT).

But for grammar (although it is not directly test you, but it might help), i
really recommend Azar's Book on Grammar [1].
[http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Using-English-Grammar-
Az...](http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Using-English-Grammar-
Azar/dp/0139436146)

------
le_douard
No books. Download a shit ton of movies/tv series in english and with english
subtitle and go through as many as you can.

That's how I got a 980 on my TOEIC. Being actually fluent is more important as
you will be able to pass any test out there (so no wasting money on retries).

